
Prof: Algebra, geometry perpetuate white privilege - trhway
https://www.campusreform.org/?ID=10005
======
sidlls
Those are pretty terrible points to make for her argument.

The way teach _in general_ perpetuates white privilege, quite independently of
who invented what, or even what symbols we use. Some care is required here,
because the "who" is as much a matter of who recorded history as anything
else, and the symbols _can_ introduce bias. I'm skeptical that these specific
examples represent either case. Specifically with respect to strictly
mathematical instruction, where the history is rarely included as part of a
curriculum.

